# Italian PdiS in Germany, and officials checking for valid documents



## randallforbes (May 10, 2015)

Hello,

I hope to be traveling from Italy to Germany in June, returning to Italy. I am in the process of renewing my Italian permission to stay document. I will carry with me what the Italian government considers valid paperwork, but I am wondering if anyone has any direct knowledge of under what circumstances foreign visitors can be asked to produce documents, and whether German officials readily accept official Italian renewal forms. I am an American passport holder, and have been living legally in Italy for many years. Hope my question is clear!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be sure to take your US passport with you in any event. Unless you'll be staying in Germany for more than 90 days, they'll pretty much always accept a US passport, whether or not you have your Italian residence permit or just a "receipt" for the renewal in process.

It's actually not all that common for the Germans to ask for documents for a foreigner. The most frequent are things like if you get stopped for a traffic offense, have an accident or get caught doing something you shouldn't (like riding on the public transport system without a properly validated ticket). When I lived there, the only time I needed i.d. was when paying by Eurocheck - and those, I hear tell, are history.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

